# Lecker, lecker! Über 2200 Fischrezepte!



## Fischbox (20. November 2002)

Hallo an alle! #h 

Da surf ich heute so durchs Netz und suche lecker Fischrezepte. Hab dabei den absoluten Volltreffer gefunden! :z  :z  :z  :z 
Auf dieser Seite  :m  http://kochbuch.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/ stehen über 2200 Fischrezepte. Da ist wirklich für jeden was dabei! 

Viel Spaß beim Genießen #g wünscht Fischbox aus Wahrenholz #h  


Werde übrigens gleich mal den überbackenen Fisch (Dorsch) mit Spinat probieren! Das wird bestimmt super lecker.


----------



## Franz_16 (20. November 2002)

hi das kochbuch kenn ich auch 
hatte ich schon mal komplett auf der Platte... 
ist nicht schlecht...


----------



## Ubysz (20. November 2002)

Da ist wirklich für jeden was dabei hab grad mal reingesehn.
Das nächste mal werd ich mir einen Fisch nach einen
von diesen rezepten zubereiten!!! :v


----------



## Franz_16 (20. November 2002)

genau Ubysz
aber wir sollten erstmal wieder einen fangen...

versuchen wir es am Sonntag wieder auf Hecht??? an der Vils??? 
P.S. auf meiner Homepage han ich die Bilder vom letzten Sonntag reingemacht...


----------



## Ubysz (20. November 2002)

Servus Franz
Den Sonntag wir es leider nicht gehn da ist Eishockeydearby in Weiden. DIe BIlder sind voll krass da bin ich ja auch dabei der schönste am Bild  :q .
Außer wir gehn glei in der früh bis um 15Uhr


----------



## Franz_16 (20. November 2002)

kein Problem Patrick an mir soll´s nicht liegen darfst dich halt am Samstag nicht wieder ins Delirium saufen und dann :v  :v  :v  alles klar???


----------



## Ubysz (20. November 2002)

Hi Franz
Ok dann gehn wir am Sonntag in der früh auf Hecht.
Des mach ich scho ned ich muss ja mit singen.


----------



## chippog (26. November 2002)

@ ubysz & franz 16: seid bitte so nett und verschiebt euer zweiergespräch auf eine andere ebene, email, persönliche mitteilung, was weiss ich, weil es ja ausser euch beide kaum einen interessiert. an sonsten vielen dank für eure kommentare. chippog

@ fischbox: vielen dank für deinen tip! werde, obwohl ich lieber in kochbüchern schmökere, mal ein wenig in den rezepten surfen. auf dass mir der mund überlaufe! ciao, chippog


----------



## leguan8 (29. November 2002)

schönen dank für den tip.


----------



## Albatros (30. November 2002)

Hi Fischbox#h

klasse Link, werde ich gleich mal mit in die Linkliste aufnehmen, danke :m


----------



## Udo Mundt (30. November 2002)

Durch solche Links zeichnet sich das AB immer wieder aus.
Danke :m  :m  :m


----------



## Bergi (3. Dezember 2002)

Jo,danke für den link!werd ich gleich ma rumstöbern!  

@franz und co:
Genau,macht das bitte per PM ab!  

Bergi


----------



## Klausi (3. Dezember 2002)

Wurde gleich gespeichert :m  #h


----------



## Andreas Michael (3. Dezember 2002)

Super der link, auch ich habe ihn gleich gespeichert sind viele dabei die ich garnet kenn KLASSE


----------



## Uli_Raser (3. Dezember 2002)

Is ja ne echte Fundgrube! :b 
Uli


----------



## sbiro (3. Dezember 2002)

Super Link, kann nur meinen Respekt aussprechen, danke und Gruß Sbiro


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Dezember 2002)

@bergi jo ich habs bereit´s gelesen du musst es nicht wiederholen  :q


----------



## Laksine (4. Dezember 2002)

Super lecker!!!!  Bei so vielen Zubereitungsmöglichkeiten kann in der Küche ja keine Langeweile mehr aufkommen. 

Habe die Seite gespeichert, damit Laksos bei eventuellen zwangsweisen Kochverpflichtungen nicht mehr im AB um Hilfe rufen muß!! :q  :q  :q  :q  :m


----------



## alfnie (4. Dezember 2002)

... sauber ! Jetzt kann ich meinem Frauchen
Schwarz auf Weiss belegen, das es auch anders
als &acute;norwegisch&acute; geht: &acute;Fisch gart man in heissem
Wasser und basta&acute;. 

Hilsen aus Norge, alfnie


----------



## wolle (4. Dezember 2002)

ganz toll,super seite#6 #6 #6


----------



## Fischbox (5. Dezember 2002)

#h Moin #h 

@ Laksine

Schön das Du bist wieder fit bist, :z  :z   dann kannst Du ja wieder das Regiment in Eurer Küche übernehmen. Das wird die Kinder aber freuen, oder hat Laksos Dich problemlos ersetzen können?

@ alfnie

Sag bloß bei Euch gibt das Fisch zu 99% als Kochfisch und nicht aus der Pfanne  :v ? Ist das etwa die norwegische Art?
Naja, alles muß an diesem Land ja auch nicht 100%ig sein, oder?!

So denn,


----------



## alfnie (6. Dezember 2002)

@ Fischbox

Ja, die Norgis garen fast alles in Wasser. Soll ja 
sehr gesund sein, ist auf Dauer aber sehr langweilig.
Wir putzen hier hier dreimal die Woche Fisch weg und
zumindest meine gegrillten Lachs-Steaks kommen mittlerweile
bei den Norgis gut an.

Hilsen aus Norge, alfnie


----------



## Laksine (6. Dezember 2002)

@ Fischbox

Naja, sagen wir´s mal so: Ich bin wieder zu Hause!!!!#h  
Mit zwei Krücken unter den Händen ist mein Wirkungskreis zwar noch ziemlich eingeschränkt :c, aber das mit der Küche krieg ich grade noch hin. Den Kinder haben Papas &quot;Kochkünste&quot; aber auch geschmeckt (MacDonald, Pommesbude, Fischstäbchen... :q  :q )!

Damit Laksos aber das nächstemal besser vorbereitet ist, kann er ja jetzt schon mal üben! :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (6. Dezember 2002)

Hallo fischbox,

dafür hast eigentlich irgendwas Nettes verdient.

z.B. Treffer des Jahres oder so.

Meinen Respekt auf jeden Fall und nie wieder Kochbücher kaufen müssen.

Super !!!#r #r  :m 

Grüße Stephan


----------



## chippog (11. Dezember 2002)

@ alfnie! zum einstieg in eine neue fischart, zumal selbstgefangen und damit wirklich frisch, ist das norwegische rezept deiner frau für mich immer noch erste wahl! aber dann sollte es durchaus auch etwas finessenreicher zugehen. schliesslich gibt es ja auch auf norwegisch mittlerweile sehr gute fischkochbücher!!! habe selber welche.
@ nä, nä fischbox gar nicht zum k.....!!! immer noch besser als den geschmack wegbraten, ausräuchern und mit zitrone totsäuern. schliesslich ist frischer fisch einer der edelsten rohwahren die es gibt!!!!
@ alle! mut zum hinschmecken! erst danach allerlei geschacksveränderer von der fischstäbchenmetode bis hin zur chablissosse. mahlzeit aus göteborg! chippog


----------



## HeinzJuergen (11. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Laksine

Hab&acute; zwar kein Rezept für Dich, aber freue mich,
daß Du wieder da bist. :z  :z  :z 


Laksos muß einfach mehr Routine kriegen!!

Alles Gute
Heinz Jürgen


----------



## chippog (12. Dezember 2002)

fänd ich schon schön, wenn meine frau mir den fisch ausse hand reissen und die leckersten speisen daraus zaubern würde. nur noch duschen und an den gedeckten tisch... hingegen kann ich mir den fisch nicht nur mit genuss reinschieben, sondern auch mit dem für mich sehr erhebenden gefühl, dass ich mir den fisch vom anhieb bis zur gaumenfreude komplett selber in den mund geschoben habe. so habe ich mir im laufe der jahre so ganz nebenbei selber beigebogen, wann ich wie welchen fisch behandeln muss, um das beste ergebnis zu erziehlen. klar, anstrengend ist das schon, aber eben auch ziemlich befriedigend! also angelfreaks, traut euch nicht nur, sondern auch rinn in die küche! wer dann nach dem letzten bissen und dem letzten tropfen wein oder bier immer noch nicht einschlafen kann, sollte sich schleunigst vertrauensvoll an die notaufnahmen im nächsten krankenhaus wenden. chippog


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (1. Januar 2003)

Geile Seite. Wer da nicht das richtige Rezept findet, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------

